
Apple set to launch cloud-based music service ahead of Google - stevederico
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/21/reuters-apple-set-to-launch-cloud-based-music-service-ahead-of/
======
th0ma5
... but behind Amazon. I much prefer their idea that the music actually
belongs to the purchaser. This concept that it would need licensing is bass
ackwards, and harmful to consumers. The only situation where it seems
appropriate is if these services are trying to compete with the likes of
Last.FM and similar and trying to be social with music, but we all know that
Ping hasn't been a winner for Apple. The RIAA needs to start showing actual
value in what they are doing, which I guess they can't, meanwhile we all march
on to other things.

